# WD MyBook Essential USB3 2TB HD



## dougs (Jan 9, 2013)

Iâ€™m having trouble getting the WD MyBook Essential 2TB USB3 HD recognized by FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE after upgrading the system from 9.0-RELEASE.

In the past, for some reason, I had to reattach the HD a second time in order to get the drive recognized by the system. This is what happens when the drive is turned on for the first time:

```
[13]root@test:/root # ugen4.2: <Western Digital> at usbus4
umass0: <MSC Bulk-Only Transport> on usbus4
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4001
umass0:6:0:-1: Attached to scbus6
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): got CAM status 0x4
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): fatal error, failed to attach to device
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): lost device - 0 outstanding, 3 refs
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): removing device entry

[13]root@test:/root #
```
I then unplug the HD and see the following:

```
[13]root@test:/root # ugen4.2: <Western Digital> at usbus4 (disconnected)
umass0: at uhub6, port2, addr 2 (disconnected)

[13]root@test:/root #
```
The second time I reattach it:

```
[13]root@test:/root # ugen4.2: <Western Digital> at usbus4
umass0: <MSC Bulk-Only Transport> on usbus4
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:6:0:-1: Attached to scbus6
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
da0: <WD My Book 1140 1012> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-6 device
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 1907697MB (3906963456 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 243197C)
ses0 at umass-sim0 bus0 scbus6 target 0 lun 1
ses0: <WD SES Device 1012> Fixed Enclosure Services SCSI-6 device
ses0: 40.000MB/s transfers
ses0: SCSI-3 SES Device

[13]root@test:/root #
```

I see that a different SCSI quirk of 0x0000 is applied thereby recognizing the HD.

However, after upgrading the system to 9.1-RELEASE, I cannot get the system to recognize the HD at all.

/var/log/messages shows this each time the HD is connected:

```
Jan  9 12:29:48 test kernel: ugen4.2: <Western Digital> at usbus4
Jan  9 12:29:48 test kernel: umass0: <MSC Bulk-Only Transport> on usbus4
Jan  9 12:29:48 test kernel: umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4001
Jan  9 12:29:48 test kernel: umass0:6:0:-1: Attached to scbus6
Jan  9 12:30:03 test kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): got CAM status 0x4
Jan  9 12:30:03 test kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): fatal error, failed to attach to device
Jan  9 12:30:03 test kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): lost device - 0 outstanding, 4 refs
Jan  9 12:30:03 test kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): removing device entry
Jan  9 12:30:04 test kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 0 0 0 24 0 
Jan  9 12:30:04 test kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
Jan  9 12:30:04 test kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): Retrying command
Jan  9 12:30:04 test kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 0 0 0 24 0 
Jan  9 12:30:04 test kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
Jan  9 12:30:04 test kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): Retrying command
Jan  9 12:30:05 test kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 0 0 0 24 0 
Jan  9 12:30:05 test kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
Jan  9 12:30:05 test kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): Retrying command
Jan  9 12:30:05 test kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 0 0 0 24 0 
Jan  9 12:30:05 test kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
Jan  9 12:30:05 test kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): Retrying command
Jan  9 12:30:06 test kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 0 0 0 24 0 
Jan  9 12:30:06 test kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
Jan  9 12:30:06 test kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): Error 5, Retries exhausted
```
The same SCSI quirk of 0x4001 is applied each time.

How do I change the quirk for this HD so that 0x0000 is applied? This system does not have any USB 3.0 ports- only USB 2.0 ports.

~Doug


----------



## Uniballer (Jan 10, 2013)

This won't really help, but I have 3 or 4 of those and they work fine on my 9.1 systems.  I have a couple I5-2500 boxen on ASUS P8Z68-V LE boards, an AMD something on a Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P, and an FX-8120 on an ASUS M5A88-M.  They all seem to work OK on either USB 2 or USB 3 ports.

What hardware are you using?


----------



## dougs (Jan 10, 2013)

It so happens that I had a slightly newer system (an Intel 955X motherboard) running a Pentium D 3.0 GHz CPU lying around and I stuck the drives in there and booted up. It booted up all the way to the logon prompt even with the USB3 drive connected and fully powered on! The previous system was an Intel D865GBFL running a Pentium 4 2.8 GHz CPU.

So it was an old system that had trouble recognizing the newer USB3 drive. Eargh!

~Doug


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 11, 2013)

This article at vr-zone.com compares some USB 3.0 cards and chips.  It's a year old, but the hardware and drivers are clearly not mature yet.


----------

